# L1 Visa for Small Business



## biffo90 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi All,

I have an IT Consultancy in Australia but would really love to move to Florida so have set up an LLC over a year ago both to do business with a larger audience and to hopefully give us a migration pathway. I fully intend on keeping both businesses regardless of where we live. We would like to give our 16 yr old opportunities for her future at the same time so we need a visa class that will support dual intent (intending to be resident) and provide the ability for our 16 yr old to work as well.

The L1-A visa class looks like it might fit the bill but, as a small business, I am concerned that we need to get some things lined up before applying. Anything we do in this direction would help business growth anyway so is worth doing.

Can anyone out there share their experiences of using the L1-A and then green card based on your own small business? Or am I missing other, better, options?

Thanks


----------

